# Knitting cruise to Eastern Caribbeen in January 2019



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Group. 
How's everyone doing ? 
Last May, I cruised to Alaska with Craft cruises with a knitting group and it was fantastic. Melissa prepared everything perfectly. I've met Ladies sharing the same passion. Enjoyed it to the last minute.
They are having a 20th anniversary cruise to Eastern Caribbean in January 2019 (on a brand new ship) for 1 week from Ft Lauderdale and they expect near 300 knitters. They also have a single share program if you are alone.
Check the craftcruises thread on Ravelry or follow the link: 
http://www.craftcruises.com/cruise.php?brand=Knitting%20Cruises&cruise_name=Eastern%20Caribbean&cruise_line=Holland%20America%20Line&cruise_ship=ms%20Nieuw%20Statendam&dep_date=2019-01-13&cruise=153
Hope to see some of you there. 
Happy knitting. 
Paulette


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sounds like something I would like to do,


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you think the Islands will be "tourist ready" by January ?? I hear that Puerto Rico may not even have full electric power for 6 months, after Hurricane Maria !!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Do you think the Islands will be "tourist ready" by January ?? I hear that Puerto Rico may not even have full electric power for 6 months, after Hurricane Maria !!


I thought she said trip in January of 2019 - that is a year away from this coming January. I hope and pray that the people of the islands will be well and everything is going well for them.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Boy I wish I could afford to ☹


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

And I hope it's back to something worth visiting when you get there.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Hi Group.
> How's everyone doing ?
> Last May, I cruised to Alaska with Craft cruises with a knitting group and it was fantastic. Melissa prepared everything perfectly. I've met Ladies sharing the same passion. Enjoyed it to the last minute.
> They are having a 20th anniversary cruise to Eastern Caribbean in January 2019 (on a brand new ship) for 1 week from Ft Lauderdale and they expect near 300 knitters. They also have a single share program if you are alone.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd spend my money there to help out the islands.


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

Sounds fun, but out of my budget.


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

Holland America is a really nice cruiseline.

The Craftcruise starts at $935 twinshare, but if you go on your own they will find you someone to share with. If you book with a travel agent it is $635 twinshare, so you need to find the second person. But it does not include the knitting component.

If the cruise ports and surrounding town has not recovered to the satisfaction of the cruise company, they will change the itinerary and let you know quite a while before you sail.

I was cruising from Australia to Los Angeles when Cyclone Pam hit and devastated Vanuatu in 2015. In March this year the disaster management director said it would take another two years to fully recover. This helps give a timeframe when areas are almost devastated.

During this time the cruise ships went elsewhere, because there were several options. Unfortunately Vanuatu lost much tourist income.

I think the same will happen in the Caribbean, where there are lots of choices of destination. And again and tragically the countries will lose desperately needed tourist dollars and at a time when they need them most.

For anyone wanting to go on a cruise and enjoy their knitting at the same time this sounds fun and most enjoyable. I think they try to find yarn stores in the ports they visit so you can get your yarn fix too. However apart from Cozumel I don't think there is much in the way of yarn down there due to it being too hot for knitted items.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

HAL in my opinion is the best cruise line ever, and I've been on a bunch of others. I'll probably be ready for something like that by 2019 since my life partner (male) of 36 years just passed yesterday. Thanks for the link, Paulette. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Mollie said:


> HAL in my opinion is the best cruise line ever, and I've been on a bunch of others. I'll probably be ready for something like that by 2019 since my life partner (male) of 36 years just passed yesterday. Thanks for the link, Paulette. I really appreciate it.


Sorry to hear of your loss. Yes HAL is a good cruiseline in the same category would be Princess. There are a lot of high end cruiselines, much more money though, but as the saying goes you get what you pay for.
Marly


----------



## Islandlady49 (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh dear, this is very tempting! I love knitting and love Holland American Cruise Lines. How did I never hear of knitting cruises before?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Mollie: Sorry to hear about your loss. Positive thoughts sent your way.
I cruised (solo) the Musk Ox Alaska cruise with Anne Berk as a teacher last May. They had a pre cruise land tour which I didn't join. You can see the itinerary and their comments on the Ravelry thread.
I signed up for the 20th anniversary cruise and asked to join the "single share program".
I met many nice ladies on the cruise and sharing the same passion created an instant connection.
I'm already looking forward to this one.
The ship, the staff, the food and all activities scheduled for us were perfect! Nothing to say but good comments.
Paulette


----------

